# How Long Do U Have Off??



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Was wondering how long use lovely ladies have off work after ET?? Im very fortunit That I Work for my sister so time of is not a problem..

Thanks Girls Im Sure im doing your heads in with all these questions

Jay xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jay

I only had the day of e/t and the foll monday and tuesday off..

Jillyhen


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Jilly

Jay x


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Jaylee,

I have always had the 2ww off work. I don't have to worry about that now as I don't work, but if I did and couldn't have 2 weeks off, I would def have the 1st week off.

For me, I have always felt like I have been kicked by a horse or gone 10 rounds with Mike Tyson... well maybe not 10 but I'm sure you know what I mean    I've always been sore and needed at least a week off to recover.

Can you wait until you've had ET and take it from there?

Cozy


----------



## welsh_girl (Jun 20, 2011)

This is my first ICSI and I want to do everything possible to rest.  I'm off for the whole 2ww, week off from work and the rest on annual leave.  Good luck


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

jaylee-the lady who does my acupuncture advised me to take off work from ec to the end of 2ww to rest and give ur body time to rest/recover and i think thats what i wil do!


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Jaylee 

Dont worry about asking lots of questions thats what we are here for.  It depends on yourself how you feel about it, i took EC (which as a thursday) and the next day, had ET on the Sunday and took the full week off.  I was really really sore and wouldnt have been able to go to work anway, but only because it took an infection.  I went back to work on my second week of the 2ww - just to make the time go quicker.


----------



## Irish Daffodil (Aug 13, 2010)

Jaylee,

On my first tx I took the day of ec plus following day off then took day of et and then a week off. On the second I ended up taking the full 2ww off. But I was lucky that my boss knew all about tx and told me to do whatever I felt was best for me.

xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Girls I Guess Its A Wait And See Game, My Sister Has Two Shops And We Run Them Between Us The Both Of Us We Our Open 7Days A Wk So I Really Couldnt Leave Her Longer Than A Wk, Its Not Heavy Work Its Beauty Salons So Im Guessing The 2nd Wk I Could Just Make Sure I Sit Often??

Jay x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun my ec was on the wed and et was on the fri so I took off till the start of second week of 2ww so approx 9 days!!I was bored senseless at home so I'd advise take as little time as u can otherwise it'l drag!!
The doc says there is no call for time off but just take it easier but obviously if u don't feel up to it then just relax!!

Good luck pet!!

Jenna xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Ladies

Carly Good Luck For Tomorrow And Saturday, Let Me Know How U Get On With The Injection Teach xx

Jay xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

hey jaylee- im not starting til oct now cos my amh bloods werent back on time (or so they say-smtimes wonder about rfc!) im kinda relieved that i have another month to prepare so no bad thing! ru up nxt week?


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone who took the 2 weeks off did you get a sick note/fit note from the doctor or did you take annual leave.


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

I got a sick note. Think it said Gynae procedure or something. Dr had no problem signing me off. I've done 5 TX's and always had the 2ww off.

Cozy


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

forgot to say, alot of employers now have an IVF policy where you are allowed time off after EC or ET, think mine gave me 2 or 3 days. Worth asking about it, if you have told your employers or maybe do some sneaky digging if you haven't but want to find out   

Cozy


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

the week that i took off i just got it as unpaid..

Jenna xx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Carly Thats Wild  I Will Be Very Annoyed If They Do That On Me 2yrs 5months With Them And Only Getting Treatment Now (royal Is Terrible sometimes)  We Are There On Thurs To Collect Drugs And Injection Teach And Maybe A Scan

Jay x


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

jaylee im sure u wil be fine hun. it was the amh results that held it up and i dnt think everyone gets this but i had an op in march so maybe thats why i needed them??! im a bit sad we wnt be cycle buddies :-C


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Jaylee

Depends on your employer..  I work for a health trust who dont have a policy allowing time odd for ivf however i got 3 days special leave which has been granted for one time only.. I had taken off the 2 days for e/c & e/t as it fell over st patricks weekend and i was off on the thur and i did take the following mon and tues off, went back the rest of the week but took it easy however when i started having pains and the bleeding started i was in for 3 days the week of testing bit when i got worse and i knew it was all over i got a line for a 2 weeks but only used a week of it.. 

Are you up getting your schedule on thur? They dont normally scan you its just the nurse who talks you thru the drugs and how to use the injections i didnt get scanned until the week before e/c

Jillyhen


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Carly Hun We Wont Be That Far Apart In Treatment We Can Still Be Buddies  

Jilly Yes Schedule On Thurs And Injections And All The Drugs I Tought Mayb A Scan Was Not Sure Tho As They Have Never Scaned Me.. How Many Scans Do U Have In A Cycle??

Jay xx


----------

